# ever traded your skank for alcohol?



## thedrty (May 11, 2018)

last night someone tried to trade me alcohol for my skank.... like tf... i am not a shwilly kid but i do drink a little here and there... not enough to just trade my life for a shwill...short storry


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 11, 2018)

a) two sentences does not qualify as a 'travel story', sorry.
b) please don't be lazy and use a thread title that actually describes what you're talking about.

changed title and moved to general banter.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 11, 2018)

you think of yer skank as yer life?


----------



## Dameon (May 11, 2018)

They're just $1 at Wal-Mart, buddy...


----------



## wokofshame (May 11, 2018)

No, but I did sell a filthy pair of undies for 10$ plus all the change in the center console of the kid's car, it was like 3 or 4 in change so 13 or 14 total for my skidmarked tighty whities. This is back when I was more attractive and youthful


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 11, 2018)

didnt i see you in ogden like a year ago? your like 12.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 11, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gKHce3AR38_


----------



## Dutch (May 23, 2018)

What's a skank?


----------



## blue ant (May 23, 2018)

Dutch said:


> What's a skank?


A skank is a bandana. It's also a sweat rag, a towel, a potholder, a gas mask, a weapon (when combined with a padlock), a cover for your neck, a number of cute fashion options, a coffee filter, a blindfold, a tie or a gag...

You use that bitch for everything. Hence, "skank".


----------



## Odin (May 23, 2018)

once you use it as a coffee filter or to wipe yer arse... time to throw it away.

N I'm the te type of arse hole that does not mind staying away from a bath for a few.... ::cigar::


actually... using shop rags from a source... got one now with pirate print. lol


----------

